

Arresting the Unjustly Homeless while they Learn to Code - lot49a
https://medium.com/weird-future/d19c8db85c2

======
mkr-hn
This kind of story is incompatible with the ideology of meritocracy, so it's
no surprise that it only got a handful of upvotes.

~~~
llamataboot
agreed. looks like using homeless people as props in a story is only
interesting when that story is not happening in the real world.

